# Crooked beak is it inherited ?



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

I have a rooster I adore and is our family favorite. He seamed absolutely fine until recently started developing slightly twisted beak and the bottom part of his beak is becoming longer then the top. Is this a hereditary thing ? I love Joseph, but don't want to use him in the breeding if he will be passing on bad genes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you could do a pic it would easier to determine. There are two causes, genetic and mechanical. The genetic can be passed on to offspring. Mechanical can be dealt with and have the bird live a long life as long as the owner maintains beak health.

The genetic form usually makes itself known by six weeks of age. But can show up a bit later.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Okay
I will work on getting a picture. It is slight very slight and just started and he is maybe 3-4 month old. Showed no indications of it as a chick.
I will get a picture.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

I love his temperament and color and would love to have his genetics in the mix of my newly started EE flock I been raising, BUT don't want to have bad genetics. He was a hatchery bird that I bought at a tractor supply along with a bunch of others labeled araucana, but they really are probably EE instead. This is the first chicken I have ever encountered with a twisted beak.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't see a twist to the top beak, it could be the positioning on the pics. Unfortunately he falls within in that age range for having the genetic problem to become known. Just keep an eye on him for the time being, give him more time to mature. If the actual beak twists or curves in an unnatural way then you will know its genetic.

If you can take his beak and close it together like it should be and his upper and lower line up like it should be then this could be a mechanical issue. I've got a female that is six years old. When I can get her beak trimmed just right she looks almost normal. None of her chicks hatched with the problem so I was able to confirm hers was mechanical. 

I see what looks like food mashed up still in his mouth, there has been discussion among other breeders that suggested feeds with too many fines can be a cause. A couple of weeks ago I was doing research on another beak issue and found a study that showed feed with too many fines can cause long term beak problems.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

It almost looks like the top hook of the beak is interfering with the bottom... This could be caused by his jaw being out of whack so it doesn't wear properly, or it could be caused by the top not wearing correctly and throwing the bottom out of whack. There's no twist in the beak that I can see, just looks more like the jaw is offset. And like Robin said, his could be genetic or mechanical.

Take a nail file, and gently (and I do so very much mean gently) file the very, very tip of his top beak, just enough to flatten it. Go any further than the very tip and you could risk hurting him. See if this allows the beaks to line up more. If it does, it could mean his beak just grows a little weird and needs to be kept on top of. Of it does nothing, then it's a jaw issue.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

anakonia said:


> I have a rooster I adore and is our family favorite. He seamed absolutely fine until recently started developing slightly twisted beak and the bottom part of his beak is becoming longer then the top. Is this a hereditary thing ? I love Joseph, but don't want to use him in the breeding if he will be passing on bad genes.


Generally speaking crooked beaks don't just pop up in older fowl....it is something found almost day one of hatch or develops very quickly within the first week of life! Your Cock appears to have an injury or his upper portion might be causing his lower to shift. Perhaps if you try trimming the hook from his upper portion it will help with realigning the lower?!?!? If he is eating fine I would not be concerned but I may not use him for breeding just to be safe. While I don't think his issue is genetic it's best to proceed with caution!


----------

